# 60" vs. 84" Cab to Axle



## strapped (May 16, 2014)

I am on the verge of purchasing a Ram 5500 Crew Cab Dump Truck. I am trying to decide whether to get an 11' or 9' dump box. The only thing preventing me from getting the 11' is that it will make the truck longer which will potentially make plowing a little more difficult than a 9' dump. I love the idea of having the additional capacity with the 11' box for bulk material during the warm season but plowing concerns me. Can anyone shed some light on this situation from personal experience? Is there a noticeable difference plowing with a 9' dump box (60" CA) versus a 11' dump box (84" CA)?
Thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

11 is great in the summer but damn I wish I had a 9' in the winter, with the plow and salter it takes up 2 full parking spots and is about 28' long... My next truck will most certainly be 60" CA I'm over it, that's what a dump trailer is for...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Not sure how much you plow but plowing is only about 5-10 percent of use. Or LESS


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Guessing the extra hauling makes you more $$$


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

That would be crazy long. I have a Ram 5500 with 11' dump body but a regular cab. Unless you're hauling mulch, you won't be able to fill the 11' body anyway. My truck with cummins & aluminum body weighs 12,000 lbs. empty. A crew cab will weigh even more. With GVW of 19,500 you'll only be able to put 3-4 ton in it anyway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Had an F450 with the 9' bed, it was awesome for plowing. 

Had a F550 with the 11' bed and leaf spring suspension...took a country block to turn around. 

Have a 5500 with an 11' body, it turns great, works great in summer and winter.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

My 5500 with 11' body turns tighter than my CCSB pickup. At some point in the 2000's they widened the front axle on 450-550 trucks and they have a better turning radius than pickups.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> 11 is great in the summer but damn I wish I had a 9' in the winter, with the plow and salter it takes up 2 full parking spots and is about 28' long... My next truck will most certainly be 60" CA I'm over it, that's what a dump trailer is for...


Maybe you need a cabover Pete...


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

I have never plowed with an 11' bed so I can't give a direct comparison. We have a older (99) f550 crew cab with a 9' stake bed and a Fisher V. Even with the shorter of the two beds, the truck is cumbersome and requires lots of space to operate. It's great for windrowing, at almost 12000 pounds it doesn't get pushed around like the 250's and 350's on big windrows but it gets problematic on small tight lots. I can't imagine trying to do much finish work with an 11'.

as mentioned, the newer trucks have a better turning radius than my truck so take my info with that in mind


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Both 84" and they turn pretty tight. 
I don't have plows on them though. 
That's where a V plow might be better so you can get in tighter spots vs a straight blade.

I like having room in front of salter for other things like toolbox or fuel. 
Seems to be more people looking for 84 on resale.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Both 84" and they turn pretty tight.
> I don't have plows on them though.
> That's where a V plow might be better so you can get in tighter spots vs a straight blade.
> 
> ...


Are they for sale?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are they for sale?


I thought you were cut off?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are they for sale?


Dean's old truck that I bought is for sale, 2017 with 50,000 miles for you American guys lol, SLT Alcoas Cummins, 19,500 gvwr heavy tow package, 84"CA with 11' body


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My DD is a 2017 quad cab 550 with a 11ft flatbed. 

Turns great, rides good, for plowing..... yeah, I don't know.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> Dean's old truck that I bought is for sale, 2017 with 50,000 miles for you American guys lol, SLT Alcoas Cummins, 19,500 gvwr heavy tow package, 84"CA with 11' body


I can't afford to buy anything from you.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't afford to buy anything from you.


With your dollar buying off a crazy Canadian would be the best thing for ya LOL

It's still got factory warranty for 60,000 miles what's there to worry about


----------

